# current czech German shepherd situation?



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

how are the czech german shepherds doing? are their any breeders who purely breed from the old lines or are they switching mainly to west german mixes?
any updates?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyaxAn7LG98

she looks nice, very good bloodlines too


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

As far as I know , there are very few left . Some say in slovakia . A few others talk about Jinopo . Maybe there are nond left . As the DDR/Czechoslovakia are no more , their stock may have been gone . Theee's a guy in USA , they say has some of the old czech stock or has connections in slovakia . I cannot vouch for the info , here's the website http://www.cqbk9.com

Lalit


----------



## Trace Sims (Oct 9, 2009)

As far as the purely "Czech type, ie. DDR/Easr German" GSD I like http://cainidepolitie.com/index.html. Vali is a stand up guy that loves the working GSD. Also http://www.alpinek9.com/ and http://www.jinopo.cz/main.php have that type GSD as well as some with west working lines mixed in.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

how are they producing these days tho?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

as far as I am told & understand it, my male is more like a traditional ddr dog. He is a mix of czech, ddr, and wg I think through his fathers side, mother is a slovak import.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Grand Canyon K9 uses those lines. There sport is PSA not Schutzhund. I never bought from them though. http://grandcanyonk9.homestead.com/


----------

